# How many years until Basswood and Black Tupelo (Black Gum) produce nectar?



## Illinois Bee (May 6, 2015)

I'm considering planting either basswood or black tupelo (black gum) and was wonering how old each of those species need to be before they start producing nectar for the bees. The planting site is SE Illinois. Thanks!


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

I bought a Glenleven Linden Tree (Basswood) last fall from NatureHills nursery. It was about 5 feet tall after I got it in the ground. It bloomed this spring. My tupelo, I planted way before I ever got honey bees. Bought it from a nursery so don't know how old it was, but it was a 3 gal pot size. It bloomed that first year, (which was 14 years ago). Now it is huge and provides a lovely fall color. And last year, the spring was just right that the bees worked it over good. This year, the rains kinda messed up the blooming.

My linden is just one little stalk, so not producing much nectar, but that particular variety grows quickly. My bee club said in 3 years time, it should be producing enough flowers to make a difference for the bees. Wish I could talk my neighbors into planting a couple, that I would pay for. My yard is completely full. I think trees are the way to go as far as bee forage, especially in the summer dearth.


----------



## jbraun (Nov 13, 2013)

When I did landscaping I had a client whose neighbor planted a Tupelo in their front yard in Northern California. I took care of their property for 11 years and that was one of the slowest growing trees in the whole neighborhood. Beautiful fall leaf display though!


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

Our black gums have been putting on a show for a week or two. They show red leaves before anything else.

I don't know how old ours are. They were small when we bought the lot 20-something years ago and they still are small. I know they bloom because they produce small fruits every year, but black tupelo blossoms are "inconspicuous", and I've never been able to spot them.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Illinois Bee said:


> I'm considering planting either basswood or black tupelo (black gum) and was wonering how old each of those species need to be before they start producing nectar for the bees. The planting site is SE Illinois. Thanks!


If they come in pairs I'll plant one as well and you know where. Are you thinking little tree or large?
Here's ten trees for $35.88. http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/291541965310?ul_noapp=true&chn=ps&lpid=82

I'll buy nine. 

Four-footers are a bit more. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/291541965310?ul_noapp=true&chn=ps&lpid=82

Is that the right tree?


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

Black Gum (Nyssa sylvatica) have male and female plants. When I planted mine years ago, I had hoped for the blue drupe like fruit for the birds. Never got any, as not many people plant them in our area so there was no cross pollination. There are subtle differences in the 2 flowers clusters, and my guess is that I have the male version. I don't know that they bees are too picky, although for some other species, they will prefer one over the other. From Phoebee's description of hard to find flowers, they must have a female version. More info at http://www.missouribotanicalgarden.org/PlantFinder/PlantFinderDetails.aspx?kempercode=a670.

There are 2 types of Linden trees. American Linden and Little leaf linden (and cultivars of each one). The one I have is a cultivar of Little-leaf, as are the ones that my town planted on Main St. This species is a smaller tree. But what I don't know is whether the bees prefer one over the other. Another member said the bees didn't work his Little-leaf Lindens, but that could have been dependent on what else was blooming at the time. I've seen them working the Little-leaf linden trees on my Main St.


----------



## Illinois Bee (May 6, 2015)

AB. I'm planting the trees on a rural piece of property and will be planting 25. I'm going to be planting seedings that are 12-18" tall.


----------

